# Happy Birthday Warren



## cowseatmaize (Jan 25, 2011)

I know, it's not 'til tomorrow but I wanted to be sure I didn't forget. I hope you have a great day. 
 We miss you around here and your wisdom is needed. I hope your shoulder's getting taken care of and you can return ASAP.
 Besides, we need another testing of the 10,000 post meltdown. Gunther left us and your only 238 away.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jan 25, 2011)

Happy B-day Cappy. Hope you are happy and healthy.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 25, 2011)

Hapeee Birthday Capn' Soda....hope to see you around soon.


----------



## woody (Jan 25, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Ol' Man!!!


----------



## Stardust (Jan 25, 2011)

Happy Birthday to one really special man ~
 I hope your day is filled with laughs, love,
 family and may all your wishes come true ~
 May your health be the best ever also!
 <3 you, Star ~ *


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jan 25, 2011)

Happy Birthday Warren  hope everyone is healthy in the family.Give us a shoiut when when you feel up to it you are missed around here.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 25, 2011)

Best wishes Cappy!!! Drop us a post sometimes!! You are missed around here!!


----------



## Wangan (Jan 25, 2011)

Happy birthday Cap! We miss you bad around here.I sent someone your way about a watch but I never heard back about it.I hope all is well and John Wayne thumb is doing good too.[]


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jan 25, 2011)

Another year gone by ![],wow ,hope its been a good one ,happy b.day cap.


----------



## farmgal (Jan 25, 2011)

Happy Birthday indeed...I remember your knowledge from when I first joined in 2008. Hope you have a great day...Nice to be a January baby


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 25, 2011)

HAPPY B DAY CAP AND THANKS FOR ALL THOSE SICK EMAILS  [8D]


----------



## TROG (Jan 26, 2011)

All the best for your birthday Warren


----------



## dollarbill (Jan 26, 2011)

Happy Birthday Warren !


----------



## bubbas dad (Jan 26, 2011)

happy birthday warren! hope everything is well in your world.


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 26, 2011)

Hope you have a Great one  Cap![]


----------



## glass man (Jan 26, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BROTHER!!![&:] JAMIE


----------

